# Button box



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

What is your button box like? I have found mine to be basicly useless. There are not more than two alike except for the very old white ones and most of them are discolored.
I am thinking of getting rid of the whole works!


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

My looks about the same, totally useless.


----------



## SKRB (Nov 14, 2013)

Can the mismatched buttons become a design element? What about a scarf with random buttons all over it, or take all the white men's shirt buttons and put them in neat rows on a knitted bag.

Nothing is useless, you just have not yet figured out how to use them.


----------



## derfer (Feb 1, 2013)

Used to collect buttons have huge jars of them . Have several of a one kind. .some are very old . Came from mothers. Plan to sell them soon . Really need to down size . But will need help to do it .


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Mary JB said:


> What is your button box like? I have found mine to be basicly useless. There are not more than two alike except for the very old white ones and most of them are discolored.
> I am thinking of getting rid of the whole works!


Good question. I have four button boxes: mine, my mother's, my mother's-in-law, and my SO's mother's (the last three inherited). I rarely look for anything in them, and I should probably get rid of them all, too, after sorting out any other things that might be in them that might be of value.

Karen


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

My button box includes everything you can imagine, from over 100 years old to very new. Everthing from plain white to animals and flowers.
Make a bag and sew on lots and lots of buttons and use it. It's a shame to ditch them, but don't throw them away. Give them to a thrift store or some group that will use them.


----------



## Shautzie (Jun 9, 2013)

Can't get rid of them. They're in the tin my DM used. My DIL will have to deal with them.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

This is part of my button stash. I went through them and sorted them into colors. Now what did I do with them? I think I have about 1,000 more loose buttons. It seems I can never find the right color or size when I need a button. I am thinking of taking them off the cards to make storage easier. This is a link to my board on Pinterest. You might find a useful idea.
http://www.pinterest.com/jinxjudith/button-button-whose-got-the-button/


Mary JB said:


> What is your button box like? I have found mine to be basicly useless. There are not more than two alike except for the very old white ones and most of them are discolored.
> I am thinking of getting rid of the whole works!


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

Children love button boxes, especially if the buttons are old. They make necklaces & bracelets with some elastic thread, glue them to things to make pretty "things" etc., even create games with them. I wouldn't part with my button boxes for anything, it is the first thing my grandchildren head for on a cold winter day.
I would love to take any of your button boxes off your hands..... running low.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

jinx said:


> This is part of my button stash. I went through them and sorted them into colors. Now what did I do with them? I think I have about 1,000 more loose buttons. It seems I can never find the right color or size when I need a button. I am thinking of taking them off the cards to make storage easier. This is a link to my board on Pinterest. You might find a useful idea.
> http://www.pinterest.com/jinxjudith/button-button-whose-got-the-button/


Try using snack size ziplock bags.

Take name of the cards and sort them by color.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I LOVE my button boxes & I would never part with them. I do use it from time to time & sometimes find just the right button(s) that I need but, even if I never used it, I would never get rid of it. It took me too long to collect.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I have everything from Rhinestones to choo choo trains. But, mine are not in tins. I put all like buttons in a plastic bag, then sort by colors. Some of the Rhinestone, bone, and mother of pearl buttons were my grannies and some were my great grannies. I have my aunts buttons also and my mothers, and yet I am still buying buttons! Would only use the old buttons for something for myself or my sister.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

When two of my granddaughters were small,(but old enough to know not to put them in their mouth) they used the buttons to "draw" pictures on the floor. They made a house, with people, trees, animals. Kept them busy for hours. So I will keep my button box (a large round tin) and give it to them when they have young children.


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

My button box is a jumble of all kinds of buttons. I have tried to organize it by threading look-alike buttons, etc., and I have threatened to toss the whole thing away, but can't bring myself to do it. I always seem to find what I'm looking for at one time or another! :roll:


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

I went through my button box, got all the whites and light green ones out and made a button wreath. Or, buy some glass glue and stick a bunch of buttons on an old Mason jar for putting more buttons in!


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Big single buttons can be put at the top of a shawl to keep it closed. I'll post a pic so you can see what I mean


----------



## derfer (Feb 1, 2013)

Made lamp filled a old mason jar with buttons and got the light fixture that fit the jar got shade at JoAnns decorated it . Really cute in sewing room


----------



## Catgrandma (Aug 27, 2012)

Same here. My grandsons love to sort them, wash them, and have a great time. I, too could use some more!


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Grade school art teachers would be glad to get unwanted buttons. Especially private and charter schools.


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Mine is the same but it is a tin that I have had for over 40 years and can't bear the thought of getting rid of it. I will leave that up to my kids, when "I don't need it any more" as my MIL used to say.


----------



## lora monier (Feb 13, 2014)

Newer buttons or buttons on cards stay in my large sewing box. Most of the buttons in my button box (a cracker tin about 100yrs old) are old They came down from my g grandmother and grandmother both prolific needlewomen. When I was very young the button box was part of my play things. I learned to string the matching ones together and to count them. I do a lot of genealogy and have been able to match buttons to some of the clothing in pictures.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

My button box was my Mom's. I love it and could never get rid of it. It is not, however and I'm sad to say, the first place I look when I need buttons.


----------



## KnuttyPerson (Feb 10, 2014)

here is a book/video that you can purchase that gives you all kinds of ideas to do with buttons

Making Buttons trailer / promo - YouTube 

if this doesn't work type in gina making buttons


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I have used them several times randomly placed on hats. You can vary the size and color. I will hang on to mine.


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

I have a clear shoe box with most of my buttons and have some of the fancier ones in a canning jar. Just for decoration. I like to use single button for the centers of crochet/knit flowers. I think it adds a little something to them. I still like looking at my moms old buttons. It like a hug from her to see them and remember her.


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

Sometimes I put mismatched buttons on a jacket or blouse I have made. Saves buying new ones, and is kinda neat-looking. Nobody notices, not around here, anyway.


----------



## Grand8ma (Feb 16, 2014)

Styrofoam ring (I usually paint so foam doesn't show through)...multi-colored or pearl headed pins...craft glue = pretty wreath. Mother-of-pearl buttons with seashells make a great beachhouse wreath. Buttons with shanks just need a dab of hot glue and push into foam. At Christmas I used a large bag of gold colored buttons glued to foam cones with tiny pinecones and gold beading for a set of "trees for my daughter. They had one in a décor store on sale for $18. My set of 3 were under $15 total. Have almost enough primary color buttons for a kid's bedroom wall hanging.


----------



## graymist (Jun 21, 2013)

I have my moms button tin. It's mostly for nostalgia. When I was younger I loved that thing so much, I wrote a poem..."Ode to Mother's Button Tin." LOL


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

I hardly ever but buttons


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

WOW :shock:


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

Some great projects here
http://www.pinterest.com/7480cathy/button-arts/
I particularly like this one
http://taysrocha.blogspot.com.au/2011/11/button-art-mais-inspiracoes-com-botoes.html


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

jinx said:


> This is part of my button stash. I went through them and sorted them into colors. Now what did I do with them? I think I have about 1,000 more loose buttons. It seems I can never find the right color or size when I need a button. I am thinking of taking them off the cards to make storage easier. This is a link to my board on Pinterest. You might find a useful idea.
> http://www.pinterest.com/jinxjudith/button-button-whose-got-the-button/


Sounds like my button stash.

I have many that are all mixed up from collecting buttons over the years, others are sorted by colors, then those that are on cards, and then there are many small plastic zip bags from when I bought many buttons from button companies over the years.
There are 3 large storage boxes and several tote bags of buttons, (plastic, metal, shell, some with stones and some I am uncertain of).

I have just recently started sorting through many of them to start posting (but can't post on the forum). Did post a few but was removed, told buttons are not knit or crochet related, so will have to find another avenue to post them.

I will check out the link you posted, and in the mean time continue to sort as I can.
If anyone knows of a good place to post them, other then eBay or online stores please let me know. Those are just to much for me to set up on my own.
Thanks


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

jinx said:


> This is part of my button stash. I went through them and sorted them into colors. Now what did I do with them? I think I have about 1,000 more loose buttons. It seems I can never find the right color or size when I need a button. I am thinking of taking them off the cards to make storage easier. This is a link to my board on Pinterest. You might find a useful idea.
> http://www.pinterest.com/jinxjudith/button-button-whose-got-the-button/


Aren't you a creative soul - love your Pinterest....


----------



## Roni Masse (Jan 28, 2014)

Jinx, WOW you really are into buttons. Lovely art work on Pininterest!


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

About 17 years ago a clothing manufactuer near where i lived in WI went out of business, there were selling off product CHEAP!
I bought 12 pounds of buttons from novelty to shell to bridal for $1.00 per pound. They fill a box that used to hold my grandmothers traveling kit.
I had a flea market a couple of months later and sold off the cutesier of the novelties for 25 cents each and made about 35 dollars with them.
Also got some awesome fabric there for $1.00 a yard.


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

love mine, its so full of memories


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

Mine's a decoration in tw big, old canning jars. It is also a mix of memories and I do find just the right button at times.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

There are people who actually collect buttons..old ones, unique ones..you can create jewelry from them, or use them in craft art projects..years ago there was a button on string that amused children it was like a horizontal yo-yo..donate them to the Salvation Army or a school for Arts & Crafts..You may look at them in a different way now..


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

My youngest granddaughter loves to come and take handsful of buttons. She says she needs them. Don't know what for, and I often find them all over the house and put them back, and it starts again. I don't think I've used the buttons more than once or twice, but I'm keeping the button box until Omi is grown.


----------



## asyinger (Apr 20, 2012)

I use plastic boxes with dividers from the tackle box section of Walmart. They keep the buttons sorted into small compartments so it is easy to find what I need.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

I can usually find what's needed in mine but I only ever buy what I love.


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

My button box is a wooden one which Mum started off for me with some of her buttons. I've added to it over the years but, like you say, hardly ever use them. They have been used by my children and now my grandchildren to scoop and fill containers, enjoying many happy hours and memories. I'd never part with mine and my daughter wants them when I 'go on'!!


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

SKRB said:


> Can the mismatched buttons become a design element? What about a scarf with random buttons all over it, or take all the white men's shirt buttons and put them in neat rows on a knitted bag.
> 
> Nothing is useless, you just have not yet figured out how to use them.


I replaced the buttons on a rather bland knitted jacket with 5 assorted antique buttons and received a lot of admiring comments.


----------



## tjay (May 13, 2011)

You could start making market bags with buttons on them. I made a farmer's market bag for my sister, and glued buttons on the front. She loved it.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

This is a good idea. I wonder why I never thought of it. Changing the buttons would give an old shirt a new look with very little work.


mac.worrall said:


> I replaced the buttons on a rather bland knitted jacket with 5 assorted antique buttons and received a lot of admiring comments.


----------



## calmlake (May 16, 2011)

My buttons are stored in a souvenir Singer Treadle Sewing Machine tin, like a cake tin. I use buttons that can be sewn on by machine, never by hand. The rest of the stash went with love to the thrift shop. :thumbup:


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

SKRB said:


> Can the mismatched buttons become a design element? What about a scarf with random buttons all over it, or take all the white men's shirt buttons and put them in neat rows on a knitted bag.
> 
> Nothing is useless, you just have not yet figured out how to use them.


I like that :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sharyncd (Apr 25, 2014)

I went through my button glass jar last week when the knitwits were here and one of the ladies took all my flower ones and animal ones etc. She is putting them on headbands and hats as decorations that she donates. Even only ones make these look very cute.


----------



## nomadbubbe (Feb 25, 2012)

Spent many hours "sorting" my mother's buttons only to find they mysteriously "fell" off the strings my sister and I spent hours putting together. Too bad they don't have batteries for today's kids to play with


----------



## Frodosmom62 (Oct 21, 2013)

I feel deprived. I don't have a button box. I don't have any buttons. Where did you all get so many?


----------



## Doodlebug (Jan 4, 2014)

I went to a fiber festival recently. I saw this lady with a beautiful shawl/poncho type garment and she had 4 or 5 different sized and colored buttons on it. It was a wonderful design element. Might you try something like that? I have also seen little girl sweaters with colorful buttons all over them. Very cute.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Frodosmom62 said:


> I feel deprived. I don't have a button box. I don't have any buttons. Where did you all get so many?


Don't feel deprived. I'm sure over time you will also have a button box.

I did a lot of charity knitting over the years (which I can't do much now with my limited knitting).

Started collecting buttons years ago, bought many from a button company for years, was given all of the buttons that were my uncles who was a tailor and owned a dry cleaning store, so between the many bought over the years and all those I was so lucky to be given I have several huge storage boxes of buttons.
many are sorted as how they were bought, those that were my uncles most are sorted as the way he bought them, and then many small boxes and bags mixed that I work on sorting as I am up to it.
There are so many types (some not even sure of the material or type of stones in them), but started sorting them (those mixed) by colors, then will sort by sizes or maybe large medium and small since there are just so many.

I have started selling some of them that are sorted, but looking for a avenue to post them, other then sites like eBay or Etsy since there is to much involved in setting up. Going to search for a group or forum where they can be posted to sell.
If anyone knows of a group or forum where they can be posted, would love suggestions.

Before you know it I'm sure you will have a button box.


----------



## Sallywilms (Aug 12, 2013)

Our son was recently married, and I made our DIL's veil and a fascinator for the reception. I sorted out my mother's button boxes and found an assortment of rhinestone buttons. Our DIL chose one, and I made that button the center of the flower on the fascinator.
Her adored grandmother died recently, and the bride had her grandmother's wedding rings tied to her bouquet, which I thought was a lovely idea. 
Of course, that was ONE button used out of (literally) thousands.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Get rid of my buttons? Not me! I have some from a friend, my Mom's, mine and some I've purchased by the jar at antique malls. I use them to make shawl pins, use on knitted pieces and the most fun - bracelets. My cousin told the story of how she earned the nickname "Buttons" from her Uncle - as a child she knew not to wake her Mom so she would get out the button box and sit with them in a window sill and sort them. I recently made her a button bracelet and she loves it.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

I keep mine in bead sorting boxes from Michaels. They have clear tops so I can see what I have.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I save them too...and I'm not sure why. LOL


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Brings back memories of childhood everyone had a button box and most children loved to play with all the bottons kept them quiet for ages


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

I went through all my buttons and broke them down by color then to sets and put them in the tiny zip lock jewelry bags you can get at Walmart. It was well worth the time to do so. Won't have to buy buttons for years to come.


----------



## vmmartin (Nov 11, 2011)

I seen a bracelet made out of nothing but buttons.
It was kinda neat.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Guess I am in the minority,I use my button boxes. I have been known to knit a garment so I could use an especially pretty button.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Guess I am in the minority,I use my button boxes. I have been known to knit a garment so I could use an especially pretty button.


----------



## crackerjack (Sep 11, 2012)

no don't throw your buttons away ,I make handbags/purses and tea cozys and love decorating them all with buttons ect and friends and family love them all i sewed 106 tiny buttons on a lemon tea cozy for myself with all different pastel colours its beautiful and I will treasure it for years .


----------



## crackerjack (Sep 11, 2012)

I save all mine from throw away clothes and buy from hobbycraft and thrift shops ect there is so many you can get .


----------



## crackerjack (Sep 11, 2012)

I also have seen necklaces made with big bright buttone ,one lady antique dealer on the road show always wears one around her neck .


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

right now I store mine in a clear through plastic container but if I ever collect enough of them I would like to have them in a pretty clear jar of some sort. they look so pretty with all those colors popping out.!


jinx said:


> This is part of my button stash. I went through them and sorted them into colors. Now what did I do with them? I think I have about 1,000 more loose buttons. It seems I can never find the right color or size when I need a button. I am thinking of taking them off the cards to make storage easier. This is a link to my board on Pinterest. You might find a useful idea.
> http://www.pinterest.com/jinxjudith/button-button-whose-got-the-button/


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

And I thought I was the only one to collect buttons!!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I love buttons. How much do you want for your button box? :?: :?: :?:


----------



## Joyhmlyn (Nov 10, 2013)

We have a Prayer Shawl Ministry at our church. One of the items we make is knitted/crochet hats. One of our ladies makes beautiful ones, attaching a crocheted flower with a button in the middle. They are lovely and a great use of buttons. In fact, I gave her a collection I had and she was delighted.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Mine is a round tin rather than a box. It was handed down to me from my mother. Every time a garment went to rags, the buttons got saved. I've worked out of that tin for several decades! Not that I always find what I need, but sometimes I do. As the decades pass and very few buttons get added, I'm finding it harder and harder to find what I need - but because they were my mother's (who I lost at a very young age) I cannot get rid of them. I can still envision her digging through the buttons to find a match!


----------



## ltcmomky (Aug 22, 2013)

I love my button box. I also sorted all of the buttons. The small pearl ones I separated in put in small jars. I use those on smocked and French hand sewn garments. The rest I go through when I want something different. I would never part with it. The box was my grandmothers. One of the jars was my husbands grandmothers. Many of the old buttons I know were cut off of house dresses and shirts. I love to look at them and wonder what those buttons have seen. If they could only talk! My daughter comes down and looks through them when she wants something for a sweater. We love them.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

I agree with thinking "design element." While I'm not a fan of scattered buttons, what about cleverly matching design or colors on a sweater or button cowl?


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

When I was a kid, we used to always cut the buttons off clothing that was worn out, before putting it in the "rag bag" or using it for dust cloths. Now I mostly collect novelty buttons for use on clothes, greeting cards, and other crafts. Most of these are sorted into the opaque plastic boxes used for embroider floss cards. 

Extra buttons that come with new clothes go into a decorative tin on my dresser top, and all the "everyday" buttons are stored in a large jar that I can shake and turn to look for sizes or colors I might need.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Button box was one of the few fond memories of my childhood. Played with them for many hours. Today, I would keep them for GB when older or give them to a crafts person. Someone on Freecycle was looking for craft material this Spring and was delighted when I gave her a pile of magazines for collages for teens. Sometimes schools on austerity budgets cut the arts budget: the art teachers may enjoy getting things for craft projects for the students. Lots of uses for the button boxes--but do not throw them out.


----------



## Misty Mama (Dec 13, 2013)

Love my buttons they are stored in mason jars old ones. 2at size. In colors separated. Specialty buttons, ones still on the cards, please don't take them off the cards. Collectors will be delighted to have vintage buttons intact. I cut buttons off clothing, buy at thrift shops, it's my one vice besides yarn .. I use them on. Purses as decorations on hats and find I can never have enough ..willing to pay postage for those wanting to downsize


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

gigi 722 said:


> Guess I am in the minority,I use my button boxes. I have been known to knit a garment so I could use an especially pretty button.


I do too. I have my mother and mother in laws tin. When I make something for either side of the family I always use buttons from the appropriate tin. That way they are wearing something from their great nan nans, aunts etc.


----------



## sillytilly (Dec 8, 2012)

Alpaca Farmer said:


> When two of my granddaughters were small,(but old enough to know not to put them in their mouth) they used the buttons to "draw" pictures on the floor. They made a house, with people, trees, animals. Kept them busy for hours. So I will keep my button box (a large round tin) and give it to them when they have young children.


When my sister and I were young. mom would give us thread or baby yarn on a needle so we could thread the buttons and make necklaces or bracelets. I remember that being so much fun. When through with them just cut the threads and start over again. I do have thousands of buttons most are very old and many very large ones. Use them on my knit purses and other crafts.


----------



## KnitnSleep (Mar 2, 2013)

Please pm me if you are willing to donate your unwanted buttons to KnitnSleep. I will happily send you my address and discuss postage. 

I really USE mine. In fact, my children are 33 years old and 32 years old. i recently went through my button box and used a left over button from a MATERNITY top I made for my first pregnancy. It not only helped keep a current piece of clothing closed; it flooded me with memories!

Now I am expecting my first grandchild and will use even MORE from my button box.


----------



## Ronique (Jan 5, 2013)

Noways would I part with my buttons! I've inherited some from various sources as well. There are too many things that could be done with them.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

So true


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Why does anyone need a stash of over 1000 buttons?


----------



## KnitnSleep (Mar 2, 2013)

barbdpayne said:


> Why does anyone need a stash of over 1000 buttons?


For a rainy day :>)


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

When my mother died, I inherited (among other things) her "button box" which was about 12" wide, about 9" front to back, and about 8 or 9" high... had been (in the 1930s) a tin containing sweets (candies in USA) or maybe biscuits (cookies in USA). I had to contend with so much ..didn't live in England, father died within 4 weeks, I was only child had NO relatives who could help, and as my parents had moved to this part of England while I was living overseas, I knew NOBODY here... consequently lots of "stuff" was discarded... including her button box and HOW I regret that! You've brought back all the memory...


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

I put my buttons in small 2.5 x 3" bags which I can get on Amazon and ebay. Saves space and time hunting for buttons in a box.


----------



## Ontario Silk (Feb 16, 2014)

If you are not crafty in many areas this will be a cute use for those buttons.. Get a picture frame hot glue and glue on the buttons. (if they have raised back eyes just snap them off with pliers) you can spray painting them or spray with clue and then sprinkle with glitter. They are now one of a kind gifts.

Nice gifts for someone that you know sews.

PS this is fun for teens and supervised children to do.


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

I have a lot of button containers, tins, boxes, crystal bowls, bottom of the top drawer in the bathroom, etc. I need to track them down. I inherited buttons from both my grandmas, my husband's grandma, my mom. I love button tins, so many good memories for me, my kids, and now for my grandkids. It is one of those good things 
I just had an inspiration from something I read on this thread for some of those buttons....


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

Mary JB said:


> What is your button box like? I have found mine to be basicly useless. There are not more than two alike except for the very old white ones and most of them are discolored.
> I am thinking of getting rid of the whole works!


ah but the memories. I have my mother's button box as well as my own. I remember cloths she made me yonks ago and cloths I made for my children. I even have a name tag for my son when he was at boarding school. don't throw them away.


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

You're so right about NOT throwing away (see my comments already posted about when my parents died) ... but then I think in England we are NOT a "throw away" society... a hangover from wartime rationing (that went on till 1953!!!), or just being sensible?


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

SKRB said:


> Can the mismatched buttons become a design element? What about a scarf with random buttons all over it, or take all the white men's shirt buttons and put them in neat rows on a knitted bag.
> 
> Nothing is useless, you just have not yet figured out how to use them.


I did this with a totally black sweater - I worked at a school for small children and it was a hit!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

yep that is what button boxes are like.. I think that is why we have all liked the idea of mixed and matched buttons.. I do have dozens and dozens of little black, white, and tan shirt buttons that I can use for most projects.. then I have some sorted so I can use them for other projects too.. but the ones I love I don't seem to have enough of.. I guess its time to start looking for projects that only take 2 buttons..LOL


----------



## sjosie (Mar 27, 2014)

when we were kids we use to love to love to play with our grandmother's button boxes. My paternal grandmother had this huge jar she covered with buttons and broken jewelry and pieces of broken china, wish I had that! Our youngest grandson just made a beautiful "100 days of school" plaque with buttons from both sides of family back to great grandmothers. Somewhere in each family is someone that cherishes "button collections", ask family members and pass them on if you must part with them...also close friends might cherish some buttons from their friend.


----------



## silverilocks (Dec 31, 2013)

Oh heavens,whatever you do please don't just throw them away. As someone already mentioned, donate them somewhere. A thrift, goodwill, a crafter or even a school for art projects. 

Or, some project may pop into your head when you least expect.


----------



## Sammi (Nov 6, 2011)

Lotsa work for some of those items on the Pinterest pages, not my cuppa, lost interest in that sort of thing ages ago, have downsized the buttons tho, and hope I can keep it thus.


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

SKRB said:


> Can the mismatched buttons become a design element? What about a scarf with random buttons all over it, or take all the white men's shirt buttons and put them in neat rows on a knitted bag.
> 
> Nothing is useless, you just have not yet figured out how to use them.


Thread the buttons onto some thick jewelry elastic (or tigereye metalic thread) along with some charms and you have a really nice and unusual bracelet. Make it longer for a necklace. I don't believe there is anything such as "useless stuff". It can all be repurposed.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Angela W said:


> You're so right about NOT throwing away (see my comments already posted about when my parents died) ... but then I think in England we are NOT a "throw away" society... a hangover from wartime rationing (that went on till 1953!!!), or just being sensible?


I think rationing was the way in England as well as the U. S. Mom never tossed a button unless it was totally broken. Each one was cut from the clothing article and saved in canning jars and I do the same. It comes from not having and being poor. I remember thinking as a child that I would never scrape the margarine wrapper to get the last little bit, but after trying to toss them, I felt so guilty that I do. For those who are pooh-poohing button saving, there are magazines devoted to their use as well as websites. If you don't want yours, folks are standing in line to get them. I have special buttons from a dear friend who just passed away at age 92 - when I see them I remember the day she gave them to me when I said how beautiful they were. They are memories in a bottle that mean a lot to some of us, nothing to others but they are used for sewing projects, quilting, knitting, crocheting, jewelry making, decorating all sorts of objects and on and on.


----------



## Mitsue39 (Apr 3, 2012)

I glued a lot of mine to the frame of a cork board that I use in my craft room for "notes to self". I also randomly added small bits of lace and various trims. It is fun, different functional.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Mary JB said:


> What is your button box like? I have found mine to be basicly useless. There are not more than two alike except for the very old white ones and most of them are discolored.
> I am thinking of getting rid of the whole works!


I agree with SKRB!


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

This is a mixed bunch: had buttons inherited of few past centuries and then just everyday stuff. The old buttons are beautiful but will not weather on another garment life of washer and dryer --they simply split and break. A neat idea is to take of those and set them on an expandable fabric bracelets so you can wear and enjoy them as jewelry. Many older ones are made of mother of pearl which gives you a catchy pearl bracelet! You can even make family gifts with them. Kids love to play with buttons so that was their other happy home for ALL the others. Have only retained a couple of dozen to fit on men's shirts, pants front buttons[particular size and shape works best] and a few extra ones for coats and things. Because finally it was just too much.


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

I have a lot of buttons as decoration. An old creamery bottle with a paper cover and the jar is full of buttons. I also use blue mason jars as decorations with buttons. They can also be used in the bottom of planters like marbles or rocks for the plants to grow without getting "wet feet" all the time. Lots of uses for old buttons.


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> This is part of my button stash. I went through them and sorted them into colors. Now what did I do with them? I think I have about 1,000 more loose buttons. It seems I can never find the right color or size when I need a button. I am thinking of taking them off the cards to make storage easier. This is a link to my board on Pinterest. You might find a useful idea.
> http://www.pinterest.com/jinxjudith/button-button-whose-got-the-button/


I just used up a chunk of my morning on KP, your Pinterest board will have to wait awhile but I can tell there's lotsa good stuff. Thanks.


----------



## Joan Nasiatka (Sep 17, 2013)

There are many fabulous ideas on your button board...thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

When I was a little girl during the 40's, playing in the button box was a part of something fun to do and as my brothers became past tot age, they also played with the buttons. Like DonnieK, there were (were is the key word here) bone, mother of pearl, leather -- so many beautiful old ones. My youngest daughter in later years culled all of the beautiful ones for some thing she was doing then and now I have a box of junky smalls, shirt buttons, etc.


----------



## Joan Nasiatka (Sep 17, 2013)

Me too...if you're serious about disposing them I'll take some.


----------



## Alaskakim (Dec 4, 2012)

I teach school & buttons are always needed in classrooms. We sort them, count them, use them in crafts. 
If you are thinking of getting rid of your buttons please consider donating them to your elementary. They'd love them!


----------



## LRwife (Feb 6, 2013)

I don't use it as much as I used to when I did more sewing, but think carefully before you get rid of it. Often friends call on me for buttons and I am usually able to come up with them. It is an old fashioned thing, they tell me, but one I want to hang on to it. It takes no upkeep and holds memories.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I bought some little baggies from the dollar store (they measure about 2" x 3") and sorted out my buttons. That way, I can see how many I have in each set and the colour. Any odd ones I put in a container and the GD's play with them when they come.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

The minute you discard them, you will think of uses for them and buttons aren't cheap to buy! Have seen some adorable hats with buttons placed randomly or maybe added to a scarf or cowl? I personally would hang on to them.


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

I LOVE my buttons most of them anyway .
I think I hoard them because many years ago when a nursing home closed in this area they had a yard sale .I went to it and right inside the door was a big table with ALL kinds of buttons in jars . At the time I wasn't interested ,they were literally giving them away but I passed them too .
I have never forgotten that so I love buttons .When I make a piece of jewelry ,like a necklace I make a button loop with seed beads and put a button at the other end ,it's so much easier than any of the store bought catches and it's decorative , especially on a bracelet .


----------



## FrannyGrace (Dec 25, 2011)

I used to play in my Mom's button tin (a round one that fruitcake had come in) when I was a child and she gave it to me when she moved to Alaska, about 30 years ago. Since then I have expanded and have at least 9 tins (mostly bought at garage sales) into which I have sorted my new buttons. I have one for white buttons with 2 holes, white buttons with 4 holes, metal buttons, buttons on cards, buttons I have strung in sets, black buttons, blue buttons, wooden buttons, etc. I buy buttons at garage sales and thrift stores and people give them to me. I use my buttons for the clothes I sew for myself and other people. I used a set of very old wooden buttons on a Hawaiian style shirt I made a couple of years ago and it makes me smile every time I think of it.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

knitwitconnie said:


> I have a lot of buttons as decoration. An old creamery bottle with a paper cover and the jar is full of buttons. I also use blue mason jars as decorations with buttons. They can also be used in the bottom of planters like marbles or rocks for the plants to grow without getting "wet feet" all the time. Lots of uses for old buttons.


Good ones!


----------



## Patcochran1 (May 26, 2014)

Love, love my button boxes! Always have a button when I need it. Mine are sorted in clear plastic boxes with compartments, and allows me to sort by color and style. My Grandkids love them and so do I. Still have my Mothers and my Grandmothers. 
According to a friend of mine who collects and repurposes antique buttons, they are worth quite a bit. My friend repurposes buttons into bracelets, earrings, pendants and refrigerator magnets. Some of her work it truly amazing. So think of the buttons as treasures from the past and a creative way to use them will come to you. 
If they still don't get your creative juices going sell them on ebay.


----------



## idabit (Feb 11, 2011)

Who would've thought! Thanks for sharing the Pinterest page !


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Alaskakim said:


> I teach school & buttons are always needed in classrooms. We sort them, count them, use them in crafts.
> If you are thinking of getting rid of your buttons please consider donating them to your elementary. They'd love them!


GREAT IDEA!


----------



## Cje (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi Mary JB,
As a button collector many of us started with Grandma's button box only to grow into collectors. The world of button is most interesting. There are different groups that meet regularly to learn & study about buttons. Please don't throw them away. Even ones that are non descript can be made into a button bracelet. A charity would accept them. I buy buttons from Goodwill and other places. Not all button are precious but are useful in craft projects. Thanks for letting us know you have them and want some help disposing them! Cje


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

jinx said:


> This is part of my button stash. I went through them and sorted them into colors. Now what did I do with them? I think I have about 1,000 more loose buttons. It seems I can never find the right color or size when I need a button. I am thinking of taking them off the cards to make storage easier. This is a link to my board on Pinterest. You might find a useful idea.
> http://www.pinterest.com/jinxjudith/button-button-whose-got-the-button/


Just perused your pintrest page and wanted to say it was wonderful... so many ideas to pull from it. Thanks for the share!


----------



## lollismum (Jul 28, 2013)

lannieb said:


> Children love button boxes, especially if the buttons are old. They make necklaces & bracelets with some elastic thread, glue them to things to make pretty "things" etc., even create games with them. I wouldn't part with my button boxes for anything, it is the first thing my grandchildren head for on a cold winter day.
> I would love to take any of your button boxes off your hands..... running low.


We, as children, used them as coins for play. My daughter did too. Perhaps any grandchildren will too. I have recycled old buttons onto new, hand made garments. But still have a box full of them and still buy new ones.


----------



## phyllisab (Sep 23, 2013)

If you don't want these buttons or the boxes anymore, give them to a child to play with. I've had the same button box for years and my granddaughters, from ages 28 to 4, have all loved playing with Nanny's buttons.


----------



## weteach4ulinda (Oct 16, 2011)

I am a retired kindergarten teacher and the kindergarteners loved to go through the buttons. They would string them and we would sort by attribute: round, square, big, little, two holes, four holes, shank and color. They never tired of it. So you might check with your nearest elementary school to see if they could use them. Linda


----------



## Stardust (Dec 1, 2013)

I used to like the smell of my mother's button 'jar.'
Does anyone else have this remembrance?


----------



## Stardust (Dec 1, 2013)

Oops! Double post.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

When I sorted my buttons (I had several jars of odd buttons
that I bought at sales) I bought the mini sized ziplock bags
(one or two in. square), set out several muffin tins on my
kitchen table, and went to work! I "bagged" identical buttons
and placed the single ones in a larger ziploc. It requires time
but they will sort out. Fun on a rainy day!


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

This brings back memories of when I was a child.
We would cut the buttons off old shirts. The buttons went into the button box and the shirt went into the rag bag.
We had coat buttons and buttons of all sizes and colors.
There were even buttons with a V and the Morse Code for it ...- Must have been Victory Buttons.
The big buttons, we would put string through them, twist the string and pull to make them spin.
The button box was a standing sewing box with legs and the top had two flaps.
It looked a lot like the one in the picture. It could be its twin.
Thanks for the memories.
Dick


----------



## TacoSoup (Mar 5, 2014)

I had a back blazer that I was tiring of. I put random white buttons all over the lapels. They'd be cute on jeans back pockets, totes, pillows. My problem is, I'd like to find a system of different sized drawers so I could separate them into colors. Can't really find anything with enough drawers! Any suggestions?


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't have one of my own. My mother's it at my brother's house, not being used. I asked for it, but haven't recieved it.I mention to my neighbor that buttons were so expensive, now, and I wanted my Mom's collection. My neighbor gave me hers, about a year and a half ago. She has pasted away, just recently, but I have used many of her buttons, for hats. I treasure this collection.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

TacoSoup said:


> I had a back blazer that I was tiring of. I put random white buttons all over the lapels. They'd be cute on jeans back pockets, totes, pillows. My problem is, I'd like to find a system of different sized drawers so I could separate them into colors. Can't really find anything with enough drawers! Any suggestions?


I had the same problem with beads - I found an antique cabinet from a store that had held band saw blades. It's about the size of a half bookcase and has 24 drawers. I also started using the little plastic boxes from Fire Mountain to sort into - they are like smaller baseball card plastic storage cases. http://www.firemountaingems.com/itemdetails/H201732PK


----------



## Ms knit a lot (Mar 19, 2011)

Mary JB said:


> What is your button box like? I have found mine to be basicly useless. There are not more than two alike except for the very old white ones and most of them are discolored.
> I am thinking of getting rid of the whole works!


Don't do that....perhaps have a button exchange. Get together with friends and swap yarn and buttons.

Oscar Wilde says
A really well-made buttonhole is the only link between Art and Nature.


----------



## KnitnSleep (Mar 2, 2013)

jinx, I loved your Pinterest Board on buttons as well. Thanks for the link.


----------



## jypsiejude (Apr 3, 2011)

OMGoodness, I collect buttons and try to buy them anywhere I can. I would be happy to buy your buttons or anyone else that wants to get rid of their buttons. I use them for everything, like doll clothes, decorations on all kinds of things, and I just enjoy displaying them, separated by color, with matching buttons in little zip lock baggies. This picture was taken a while back so my collection is quite a bit larger today. I love sorting them...the feel of running my hands through a pile of buttons is delicious. PM me if you have buttons to sell or give away.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I have mine sorted into decorative boxes and jars. I sort by color and size.


----------



## Lady of the Lake (Nov 10, 2011)

I have fond memories of my mother's button jar! I have it now. We would string them, sort them, etc. My granddaughter wanted to make a pillow. I had some chenille and we made a huge pillow and sewed buttons on one side for 'decor' and left the other side blank for sleeping! She loved doing it. There are so many things you can do with buttons! A seamstress I know uses buttons on wreaths for every season and hangs it on the door of her shop. I'm always anxious to see what she has hanging there!


----------



## Patii (Dec 18, 2012)

Ditto.....but I can't bring myself to throw them out!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

ilmacheryl said:


> Big single buttons can be put at the top of a shawl to keep it closed. I'll post a pic so you can see what I mean


Beautiful!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Betsy's World said:


> WOW :shock:


WOW is right.


----------



## Craftsmith (Nov 3, 2011)

I have several button boxes - including my mother's, her mother's, my father's mother's and my late mother-in-laws!! Wouldn't dream of getting rid of them and use them when I can.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Oh great- now I have something else to feel badly about letting my grandmother's button box disappear when she died! That was a huge mistake. I loved it as a child, could use it now! Look at all those cool and beautiful button ideas on Pintrest!



jinx said:


> This is part of my button stash. I went through them and sorted them into colors. Now what did I do with them? I think I have about 1,000 more loose buttons. It seems I can never find the right color or size when I need a button. I am thinking of taking them off the cards to make storage easier. This is a link to my board on Pinterest. You might find a useful idea.
> http://www.pinterest.com/jinxjudith/button-button-whose-got-the-button/


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

You are so right about buttons not being cheap to buy nowadays... NOTHING is "cheap" any more!!! I am definitely not stingy (spelling?) but I have not inherited a fortune; I am not a world renowned pop singer; my husband isn't an overpaid sportsman... We have what we've earned/saved... so I don't spend money thoughtlessly! I'm constantly appalled at what people think is "the normal price to pay for XXX".... or carpenters who are like supermodels and don't respond to phone calls..." I prefer that you text me first". Sorry I can't do texts!!!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

I love buttons, although I don't use them much any more, I wouldn't dream of getting rid of them. When my children were young I used to make a lot of their clothes, my problem was I always had one less than I needed for any given project. LOL. I guess that is how the collection started.


----------



## Campin Sue (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes, do not discard! Lots of great ideas here. Our local yarn store keeps a large container by her register with a note -- take one/replace with another. My Mother had a button box which I finally sorted by color. She died in 1960 and I still have a 3" black one from a coat I remember her wearing. Have accumulated more including many colored ones I've bought to use in making my cards. Someone will use them.


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

jypsiejude said:


> OMGoodness, I collect buttons and try to buy them anywhere I can. I would be happy to buy your buttons or anyone else that wants to get rid of their buttons. I use them for everything, like doll clothes, decorations on all kinds of things, and I just enjoy displaying them, separated by color, with matching buttons in little zip lock baggies. This picture was taken a while back so my collection is quite a bit larger today. I love sorting them...the feel of running my hands through a pile of buttons is delicious. PM me if you have buttons to sell or give away.


jypsiejude: I am so impressed by your posting of your work area - beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jypsiejude (Apr 3, 2011)

Thank you Betsey! I just finished redoing my craft room and I have all my "stuff" in cubicles and on shelves where everything is visible and easy to access. Got tired of digging through drawers and cupboards to find my supplies.


----------



## sinead (Apr 23, 2012)

Right! Hardly ever find the button I need - let alone two that match!


----------



## davidsgrandma (Nov 6, 2011)

Oh my goodness. I have a little collection of buttons of all shapes and sizes, some sorted and some not so sorted. My grandsons love helping me to sort, count and categorise them just as my daughters did with their grandmother. The majority of the buttons recently came from my Mother because we had to clear her house after she moved into residential care. The grandsons love the button box and I love sharing the stories of some of the buttons - I found one that was on a coat that Mum made me when I was 11 and that was more than 50 years ago - I can't believe that I wrote that last sentence!


----------



## Irene Ferguson (Jul 31, 2012)

Yee Gods !!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Its great to know that I am not the only one that has a button stash. Comes in handy because I bought a shirt and didn't like the buttons and just switched them out with what was in my stash. Kids for some reason really like to play with the buttons. Summer camps can probably use the buttons for crafts


----------



## Flo2013 (Jan 28, 2013)

Couldn't resist this topic. My older daughter still talks about how she enjoyed playing with my button box when she was little and sick in bed. She told me never to get rid of it, and I agree. The sentimental value outweighs the need to match buttons. Don't get rid of it, maybe your grandkids will enjoy it.

We found a newspaper article years ago, about the same thing -- button box mom kept for years.

Cheers.


----------



## sparrefankerl (Feb 9, 2011)

Mary JB said:


> What is your button box like? I have found mine to be basicly useless. There are not more than two alike except for the very old white ones and most of them are discolored.
> I am thinking of getting rid of the whole works!


I love buttons. Collected many jars full of buttons including my mother's buttons. Most of the time I can match up enough buttons for what I'm making. Every time I rummage through my buttons I always string up like buttons when I run across them. They will never all be sorted out.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I am glad several of you enjoyed my Pinterest page. I have great ideas, but have never put them to use, yet.


----------



## MartyM (May 26, 2014)

I taught my granddaughter to string buttons, like I did when I was her age.


----------



## Loniegal (Nov 28, 2013)

I have never had a button box.


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

So now's the time to start one! Never again throw away an old garment -- shirt, blouse, cardigan, skirt...whatever -- without first cutting off the buttons and putting them into your button "box"... that box could be a washed out jam jar (with lid of course) -- or an empty food carton (ice cream box?) ... but do start...


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

My button box is a lovely cath kidston one, it looks like a book,it's very pretty,but its full,i like mine all loose so I can have a good rummage for what I want x


----------



## JoanAbrams (Jan 19, 2014)

My husband owned tuxedo stores before he retired. He "inherited" a large shoe box of buttons from his father when he took over the business and I now have it in my sewing room. I can't move it because it is so heavy the box will fall apart. The vast majority are black suit buttons with a few hundred black shank buttons. I once took a healthy handful to the costume chair of our high school's drama department. You should have heard the wailing!His buttons! I'm thinking of pannelling the den with them.


----------



## albacu (Jun 25, 2012)

I have just gave a big bottle of buttons to the school , 
Barbara x


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

jinx said:


> This is part of my button stash. I went through them and sorted them into colors. Now what did I do with them? I think I have about 1,000 more loose buttons. It seems I can never find the right color or size when I need a button. I am thinking of taking them off the cards to make storage easier. This is a link to my board on Pinterest. You might find a useful idea.
> http://www.pinterest.com/jinxjudith/button-button-whose-got-the-button/


Wow! Loved this! Thank you!


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

"A good rummage" is part of the fun... actually finding and using any button(s) is secondary isn't it?


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

Whenever a church or other group has a "Sale" to raise funds, why not donate buttons... or sell them yourself at any local "craft fair" etc... and then you can donated the money to your favourite charity.


----------



## jojoacker62 (Jun 10, 2013)

I divided mine by color and put them into old jam jars. When I want to decorate something I stitch on a bunch instead of a broach or etc.


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

Angela W said:


> "A good rummage" is part of the fun... actually finding and using any button(s) is secondary isn't it?


Oh yes Angela ...there's something calming about buttons,I'm like a child when I get my button box out !


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

lannieb said:


> Children love button boxes, especially if the buttons are old. They make necklaces & bracelets with some elastic thread, glue them to things to make pretty "things" etc., even create games with them. I wouldn't part with my button boxes for anything, it is the first thing my grandchildren head for on a cold winter day.
> I would love to take any of your button boxes off your hands..... running low.


Please consider giving some of your unmatched buttons to a school or greeting card maker. Don't throw them away. You can buy small plastic bags to sort them in form Nancy'sNotions.com


----------



## judyaa (Mar 7, 2013)

My button box is all my own collections over 60 yrs. It's all organized in boxes with clear plastic drawers that were meant to organize screws, nuts and bolts. I ran a thread through matching buttons before I dropped them in the box with matching colors. Anal retentive? You bet! After all this is a button collection. It's also a working collection, I've been a sewer most of my life.


----------



## Eleanor52 (May 26, 2014)

I've downsized my button box. I just don't use many any more.

If you have young kids learning how to add and subtract, give them each a handful of larger buttons. Flat ones are best. Give them a math problem on a chalkboard. Have them count out each number in buttons and put them in a vertical row on a paper plate. Draw a line under the two piles of buttons. Add or subtract to get the answer. This is good hands on practice.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Unlike the rest--No Boxes or Tins here. All in two shelves (whites/lites on one shelf & brights/darks on the other) in their slide out long plastic bins (no longer available) all on cards (very few loose ones that are in teensy little zip locks) and filed by color. When needed always there. Many from sold out fabric and button stores where I got the most expensive ones they had (love my square ones). 

Shame on the one that gave away her husbands tuxedo buttons--may have been dark and plain to her but she obviously doesn't understand their intrinsic value. The new ones are expensive and very cheaply made compared to the high quality ones of the past. He would know the difference so help sort through them together. How would you like it if he just tossed your most expensive shoes in the trash????

My step father gave away my mother's clothes (most of which I made) and one was a hand crocheted Victorian yoke/collar with matching elbow length cuffs all buttoned up with custom made acorn covered buttons (made by an exclusive button maker/shop owner in Seattle) that I paid over $400 to have made from the silk crepe d sheen of the underdress.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Mine is a glass snowman and although I don't use the buttons I love looking at them. Reminds me of home when I was younger.


----------



## AshesP (Jun 18, 2012)

A long time ago a good friend knitted a dress for my daughter when she was a baby. Down the back were 4 old, one of a kind buttons. Each one different. I love the way it looks and look forward to passing it on to her daughter one day.


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Hopefully your mother enjoyed it while she was here.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Several years ago my sister decorated a box top with buttons. Glued them on then painted the whole thing. Very unique
Robin


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I have three, unless it is an unusual color or I want a special cute button, I never buy buttons. They are all sorted and like buttons are strung together. I wish my stash was that organized. lol


----------



## jmanthe (Sep 23, 2012)

I have several button boxes and would never give them up.I inherited my GGrandmothers button jar, and hope to get my Grandma's, oh so many great memories ---- playing with the buttons, and just going through the buttons, I still go through and use some from time to time. Some of the real old buttons are made from shells.


----------



## jmanthe (Sep 23, 2012)

If you take them off the cards, string them together, so you don't have to go through the whole jar to find the matching buttons.


----------



## suehoman (Apr 24, 2011)

I LOVE my button box - it reminds me of my grandma, who had one I loved to go through when I visited her. Every so often I dump it upside down on the floor and look for a couple of matching buttons to use on a baby sweater or garment for a stuffed animal. I love it more for its sentimental value than for any practical reasons - and it's fun to remember where some of the leftover buttons came from. (And I love the candy tin, from my late mother-in-law, in which the buttons are stored!)


----------



## larc (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm very tactile, so enjoy just touching & remembering my earlier times.


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Check out button craft on Pinterest-fab ideas for all>>>>


----------



## emmas mom (May 15, 2013)

Mary JB said:


> What is your button box like? I have found mine to be basicly useless. There are not more than two alike except for the very old white ones and most of them are discolored.
> I am thinking of getting rid of the whole works!


I inherited my mother's sewing box. She was an incredible seamstress and made most of our clothes - mainly because she raised us by her self and money was tight. There was a large box of buttons inside. There are so many that bring back memories of things she made for us and others that obviously came from my grandmother, also a great seamstress. She grew up during the depression and nothing useful was thrown away. I know someday I'll find a way to exhibit them but for now, the memories are wonderful. You should have seen the clothes she made for my Barbie doll. I sold the doll but kept the clothes!


----------



## sloder (Dec 12, 2013)

blavell said:


> I LOVE my button boxes & I would never part with them. I do use it from time to time & sometimes find just the right button(s) that I need but, even if I never used it, I would never get rid of it. It took me too long to collect.


Me too!!!


----------



## mungie32 (Apr 21, 2013)

SKRB said:


> Can the mismatched buttons become a design element? What about a scarf with random buttons all over it, or take all the white men's shirt buttons and put them in neat rows on a knitted bag.
> 
> Nothing is useless, you just have not yet figured out how to use them.


I have noticed that some of you wonderful HP'ers have used all different buttons on sweaters, different colors, different designs, and it looks awesome!!


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

I got a glass head (the size of a styrofoam head) and filled it with buttons. When I need buttons I just empty my head! I display hats on the head and get a lot of compliments on it.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

Mary JB said:


> What is your button box like? I have found mine to be basicly useless. There are not more than two alike except for the very old white ones and most of them are discolored.
> I am thinking of getting rid of the whole works!


Of course my button box is useful! My daughter spent hours playing with the buttons when she was small. I've still got it, in case my grandchildren also want to play with it.

Oh, did you mean to find matching buttons?? It has happened once or twice.


----------



## BetUcan (Sep 12, 2012)

In some locales they have button shows, just like trading cards. 
I have not attended one, but I have read about them in the paper. 
Some of the mentioned buttons above are 100s of years old. This would be a great place to go and trade (maybe). Just a thought.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

Ah, a favorite childhood memory. My mother's button box was a shoebox, and one of my favorite pastimes (We did not have TV!) was running my fingers through it, then dumping the buttons out and sorting them. I have one of those chests of little drawers like some people keep screws, nails, etc. in, and my added-on stash is sorted in that. I've found just what I need many times, and I treasure the vintage ones.


----------



## jan the gran (Dec 3, 2012)

Mary JB said:


> What is your button box like? I have found mine to be basicly useless. There are not more than two alike except for the very old white ones and most of them are discolored.
> I am thinking of getting rid of the whole works!


Why not make a picture of them or a cushion?


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

Please... at least take them into a couple of charity shops... Age UK, or Cancer Research, or British Heart Foundation, a local animal rescue charity.... ANY charity, and just ASK if they think they could sell them.


----------



## ali'sfolly (Oct 27, 2012)

I just started my own button box at a Memorial Day sale at Hambrick Fabrics! I know it was silly to buy so many, but they were all so darned cute and 50% off! Now, all I need are patterns that call for buttons. Oh what fun!!


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

As you can tell from all the comments on this site... you don't have to actually USE them in a dressmaking project... you can just keep your "botton box" and in about 40-50 years your daughter or granddaughter will be writing on a site, such as this, "What shall I do with all my mother's buttons?"


----------



## hands (Apr 28, 2014)

I love my button box and often look for one or two to use for whatever. Usually I find something good. Recently, I found a couple of tea cup buttons that I was going to use for a sweater for my grand daughter. Obviously it was too late, but it was fund to think back. I still have buttons from my mother for which I have not found a use.


----------



## sdostman (Jun 9, 2011)

I got rid of a canning jar full only to have accumulated a baby formula container full of them. I have been able to use a lot of them for those one and two button baby sweaters that I do for charity.


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

seamer45 said:


> My button box includes everything you can imagine, from over 100 years old to very new. Everthing from plain white to animals and flowers.
> Make a bag and sew on lots and lots of buttons and use it. It's a shame to ditch them, but don't throw them away. Give them to a thrift store or some group that will use them.


Yes don't throw them out.


----------



## love to knit (Jan 13, 2012)

I have my Grandmas button box, I love it.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

If you don't want your button boxes, think about donating them to schools. Teachers love them for counting, sorting, matching, and art. I'm sure they would appreciate them more than the junkyard!


----------

